# Pomegranate Recipe anyone.



## mxsteve625 (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyone have a Pomegranate Recipe. I did a search and did not find anything on the forum. I have a couple Pomegranate trees and would like to try a wine from these.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 27, 2010)

Ive never made this but have found these simple recipes here always worthy of tweaking just a little and being very good! 
http://www.finevinewines.com/Pomegranate.htm


----------



## Sacalait (Jul 28, 2010)

mxsteve625 said:


> Anyone have a Pomegranate Recipe. I did a search and did not find anything on the forum. I have a couple Pomegranate trees and would like to try a wine from these.



I also have pom. bushes but haven't been able to use the fruit because they split open and then bugs get inside. Have you experienced this?


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Wade..


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sacalait,

My wife usaully handles the poms and has said that yes they will split open and aquire bugs. I thinkl the key is to pick them at just the right time.


----------

